# Blind Taste Test Thread (Discussion)



## Habano

***This thread is to be used for ALL discussions, chatter, feedback, suggestions, and etc for the Blind Taste Test. A separate thread will be created solely for the Blind Taste Test reviews and reviews ONLY***​
*Welcome to the 2011 Puff Blind Taste Test
*_
Think you can tell the difference between a non-cuban and a cuban cigar? Oh really? What if you had two cigars in front of you to smoke, un-banded, similar in color, shape, and size? Still think you could tell if the cigar was a non-cuban or cuban? Shall we find out?_

After much discussion the last few weeks and success from the "_Think you can tell a difference_" thread and pole, I decided to put my theory in motion. I also want to _*thank*_ everyone who took the time to vote and provide some lively discussions in the previous thread. Based on the comments, votes, and research, I've selected nine members to participate in a blind taste test. The nine members I've chosen are listed below.

TonyBrooklyn
Cigary
asmartbull
CeeGar
KcJason1
JGD
Arnie
TrippMc4
szyzk

(Please post in this thread whether or not you wish to participate in the Blind Taste Test. Upon confirmation, please PM me your address to mail the cigars.)

The members that are listed above will have the opportunity to participate in the Blind Taste Test and challenge as long as they agree to abide the rules that have been set forth below. If you do not wish to accept the challenge or abide by the rules, that is perfectly fine and please let me know so I can remove your name from the list and select another member.

*Rules, Details, and Information for the Blind Taste Test:

*1. Each member will be mailed two cigars labeled cigar one and cigar two.
2. A review must be written and posted for each cigar in the Blind Taste Test.
3. The review of the cigar will be broken down into thirds (first third, second third, and final third).
4. During each third, one picture is to be taken and posted with the review (total of three pictures for each cigar and six pictures total for both reviews).
5. Each member must rate the cigars on a scale of 1-10 with 10 being the best.
6. Each member must state whether they feel cigar one and two is either a Cuban cigar or a non-Cuban cigar.
7. Both cigars must be smoked within a 24-72 hour time period.
8. NO RESEARCH is to be conducted prior to smoking either cigar (e.g., length, ring gauge, excessive examination of the cigars, and etc.).
9. Comments, feedback, and etc are encouraged in the reviews.
10. After all reviews have been completed and posted, I will reveal the names of cigar one and cigar two.

As for the reviews, within a week, or shortly after the members receive their cigars, I will create another thread for the reviews. The thread will be labeled "*Blind Taste Test Thread (Reviews)*" and will be used only for reviews and pictures of the cigars in the review. I'd like to refrain from any comments, chatter, and discussions being posted in the review thread, thus the purpose for this thread.

I will create the format (template) for the review and that I ask each of the nine members to use the template. By using the template I have created, it will make it much easier to read and follow all 18 reviews from the nine members. I will either post the template or PM each member a copy of the template prior to writing their review in the review thread. I will also post a copy in the review thread as well for easy copy/paste option.

I also want to issue a fair warning that there are no right or wrong answers to the Blind Taste Test. I am simply taking the time to put this together to create lively discussions, participation from various members, new and old, and most of all, to have a little FUN. I'd like to also ask that everyone to remain civil in this thread and to keep in mind, there are no right or wrong answers in the discussions or the Blind Taste Test.

Any questions, comments, feedback, and suggestions, please post in this thread. Thank you to all and I look forward to an exciting Blind Taste Test! :smoke:​


----------



## 4pistonjosh

This is gonna be very kick ass I can't wait for the reviews. What a great idea.


----------



## Oldmso54

GREAT selection of reviewers David. Very well thought out process. Looking forward to seeing the reviews from those most respected BOTL's - hope they all can accept as it should be really, really intersting!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Great idea David, can't wait to see the results.

If there's an opening I'd like to give my feeble experiences a try. Maybe this newbie can show up a more experienced member LOL, or just make a fool of myself :smoke:


----------



## Short and Sweet

this'll be fun!


----------



## primetime76

Looking forward to this man...can't wait to see if they can tell the difference or not. I don't think that I could...


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> Looking forward to this man...can't wait to see if they can tell the difference or not. *I don't think that I could*...


That's why he didn't ask you to be a reviewer - shoot, you can't even tell the difference between ass crack and SIBFO!

Oh wait have to add a smiley face


----------



## loki993

Definitly keeping my eye on this one, should be really interesting


----------



## szyzk

Wow David, I'm incredibly honored that you would choose me as one of the participants! I gratefully accept and I'm looking forward to the fun!


----------



## Oldmso54

szyzk said:


> Wow David, I'm incredibly honored that you would choose me as one of the participants! I gratefully accept and I'm looking forward to the fun!


Congrats Andrew on your selection - you have a 50/50 chance of getting the CC/NC right = I'm rootin for ya!! :cheer2:


----------



## StogieNinja

Great selection of testers, and this should be one heck of an interesting ride. Looking forward to following along! 

David, for those of us in the peanut gallery, can you let everyone know which reviewers were picked for being experienced, noobs, etc? Obviously, some we know well, but not all of us, especially the newer members, will be familiar with the testers. 

I'd like to know personally so I can tell if the tester has extensive experience or if they're a noob to CCs. I know personally, I'm almost more interested in the noob experience than the experts' opinions, as I'm a noob myself.

Thanks for putting this on, this will be very, very interesting!


----------



## TrippMc4

David, thank you for the invite!!! I am absolutely interested in participating and can't wait to see what you have in store for all of us!! Thank you again and a PM is coming your way with my address. Should be a blast!


----------



## Habano

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Great selection of testers, and this should be one heck of an interesting ride. Looking forward to following along!
> 
> David, for those of us in the peanut gallery, can you let everyone know which reviewers were picked for being experienced, noobs, etc? Obviously, some we know well, but not all of us, especially the newer members, will be familiar with the testers.
> 
> I'd like to know personally so I can tell if the tester has extensive experience or if they're a noob to CCs. I know personally, I'm almost more interested in the noob experience than the experts' opinions, as I'm a noob myself.
> 
> Thanks for putting this on, this will be very, very interesting!


Thanks Derek and I'm glad this has had such a positive response.

As to your question, it's a tricky one and by no means do I think it's fair I list who I classified to be new, experienced, or veteran to Cuban cigars. I just think it wouldn't be right of me and I think some may find it to be a bit offensive if taken the wrong way. It was more of a personal analysis and many other and weighted factors were taken into consideration rather than me ranging them based on whether or not they were new, experienced, or veterans to Cubans. It's kind of hard to be explain and I hope you catch my drift and understanding.

A lot of my data did come from the poll I conducted a few weeks ago as well as my personal analysis on previous reviews, comments from a certain member, and etc. All in all I spent about a week looking over information and determining what nine guys I wanted to select. I will say some members were easier to pick than others and some where a bit difficult and took more research.


----------



## Tritones

I'm honored to be the control subject in this fine experiment. It's my job to guess whether the cigar David didn't send me was Cuban or not. Which I will have a better chance of succeeding at than if I tried to tell one I've just smoked ... :rofl:

All kidding aside (and the previous paragraph was totally kidding - except maybe for the last sentence), this will be a fun and epic experiment - I can't wait to see the outcome. Thanks for doing this, David!


----------



## Cigary

Sounds like a great thing and I love reading reviews anyway...so it's a win win. Thx for doing this David.


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigary said:


> Sounds like a great thing and I love reading reviews anyway...so it's a win win. Thx for doing this David.


Whoo Hoo - Glad to see you in this Gary!!


----------



## asmartbull

David
Why do I think I am going to embarrass myself....
But I'm in.........
Thanks for doing this..


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> David
> Why do I think I am going to embarrass myself....
> But I'm in.........
> Thanks for doing this..


Haha more than welcome Al and remember, it's all for fun while creating a little interests on the Habano side of the forum. Who knows, maybe you will go two for two! Then you'll look like a Saint! LOL.


----------



## szyzk

Derek, I would still consider myself very new to Cubans. I've smoked quite a few "one offs" across a fairly wide range of marcas but I don't have a lot of experience with tasting the same cigars year after year (and with that said I'll freely admit there are still quite a few that I haven't even tried one of). So, count me as a newb (and no offense taken, David, if that where you had me pegged)!

I'm very interested to see where I stand once my reviews are turned in.


----------



## socalocmatt

This looks awesome. Can't wait to see how it unfolds. :smoke:


----------



## Mr_mich

This looks awsome, One day i'd like to participate in something like this. But i've only smoked about 20 or so cubans, and while i think i have a general idea of cuban profiles i would be hard pressed to tell the difference. 

It will be fun to see how the CC guru's perform.


----------



## CeeGar

I'll be more than happy to make a fool out of myself for the greater good of the forum! Thanks for including me, David. I am humbled.


----------



## Oldmso54

This is shaping up very nicely. Glad to see everyone accepting the challenge.


----------



## bpegler

I love these tests. They always take an unexpected turn or two...

Thanks for doing this David!

Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## JGD

David, thank you for giving me the opportunity to try this. I'm really looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

David i am honored that you have chosen me!:smoke:
Thank you my brother P.M on the way!:lever:


----------



## Oldmso54

2 more BOTL accepting the challenge = AWESOME! Way to go gentlemen - there will be no losers / only winners regardless of the outcome. Props to David and all of the chosen reviewers!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I agree i think David deserves a round of bumps! For his continued un selfish contributions to this forum! Gentleman start your engines!
Please allow me to start!:smoke:


----------



## WyldKnyght

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree i think David deserves a round of bumps! For his continued un selfish contributions to this forum! Gentleman start your engines!
> Please allow me to start!:smoke:


bumped!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree i think David deserves a round of bumps! For his continued un selfish contributions to this forum! Gentleman start your engines!
> Please allow me to start!:smoke:


Got him!!


----------



## bigslowrock

I love these threads. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## aea6574

David- As always, Class Act.

This is going to be so much fun to watch.

Best regards, tony


----------



## HydroRaven

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Habano

You guys are too much. Thank you all for the positive words and I'm just excited about the Blind Taste Test as everyone else. Also, thank you all for the kind RG bumps as well, not needed, but def appreciated my friends.

TonyBrooklyn - Confirmed
Cigary - Confirmed
asmartbull - Confirmed
CeeGar - Confirmed
KcJason1
JGD - Confirmed
Arnie
TrippMc4 - Confirmed
szyzk - Confirmed

Everyone has confirmed to participate in the Blind Taste Test except for two people, Arnie and KcJason1. I'll give these guys a little more time to log in and check the thread. No response by the end of the day I'll shoot them a PM tomorrow to let them know they've been chosen for the Blind Taste Test.


----------



## CBR

Good luck, it's not an easy task!


----------



## KcJason1

Just got home from school and a dinner after.. thank you for picking me. I am honored to be a participant.. I may be wrong, I may be right, but hopefully I don't make fool of myself while reviewing these fine smokes.. Hopefully you don't try and be to sly on everyone.. IE both CC or both NC.. Either way I will do my best..

Thank you
Jason


----------



## quo155

Awesome thread David! Awesome idea and I can not wait to see the results!

This is going to be fun!


----------



## Cigary

The fun in this type of thing is to test your own taste buds and I doubt if anybody is going to make fool out of themselves...it's what we taste and I've been wrong before on cigars so I'm not afraid to fail and will enjoy the experience and learn what others feel about what they smoked. This is probably one of the best things to date on here...different BOTL giving their honest opinion without knowing what they are smoking so as not to be prejudiced.


----------



## HydroRaven

If all the members are getting the same two cigars, I think they should be banded differently for the members. For example, cigar #1 shouldn't be the Cuban cigar for everyone. Subconsciously, knowing everyone is smoking the same thing as the first cigar, people could be tempted to change their minds if they see what others have written about cigar #1 and go against their gut feelings.

I'm not trying to mix anybody up and I'm not trying to be devious in any way, shape or form. All I'm saying is that if the participants know that the cigars are banded differently for everyone, they'll be less likely to get influenced by the rest of the group, that's all.


----------



## Short and Sweet

HydroRaven said:


> If all the members are getting the same two cigars, I think they should be banded differently for the members. For example, cigar #1 shouldn't be the Cuban cigar for everyone. Subconsciously, knowing everyone is smoking the same thing as the first cigar, people could be tempted to change their minds if they see what others have written about cigar #1 and go against their gut feelings.
> 
> I'm not trying to mix anybody up and I'm not trying to be devious in any way, shape or form. All I'm saying is that if the participants know that the cigars are banded differently for everyone, they'll be less likely to get influenced by the rest of the group, that's all.


What if they're both unbanded? No one would be able to tell them apart


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> If all the members are getting the same two cigars, I think they should be banded differently for the members. For example, cigar #1 shouldn't be the Cuban cigar for everyone. Subconsciously, knowing everyone is smoking the same thing as the first cigar, people could be tempted to change their minds if they see what others have written about cigar #1 and go against their gut feelings.
> 
> I'm not trying to mix anybody up and I'm not trying to be devious in any way, shape or form. All I'm saying is that if the participants know that the cigars are banded differently for everyone, they'll be less likely to get influenced by the rest of the group, that's all.


That's a good point Dave! That's why i have no intentions of reading anyone else s thoughts! Till after i have posted my own!


----------



## Habano

Cigary said:


> The fun in this type of thing is to test your own taste buds and I doubt if anybody is going to make fool out of themselves...it's what we taste and I've been wrong before on cigars so I'm not afraid to fail and will enjoy the experience and learn what others feel about what they smoked. This is probably one of the best things to date on here...*different BOTL giving their honest opinion without knowing what they are smoking* so as not to be prejudiced.


Well said Gary and I am just putting this together to create some fun and for some excellent reading material. I think it will be interesting to see how everyone's taste buds will differ, or in some cases may be alike.



HydroRaven said:


> If all the members are getting the same two cigars, I think they should be banded differently for the members. For example, cigar #1 shouldn't be the Cuban cigar for everyone. Subconsciously, knowing everyone is smoking the same thing as the first cigar, people could be tempted to change their minds if they see what others have written about cigar #1 and go against their gut feelings.
> 
> I'm not trying to mix anybody up and I'm not trying to be devious in any way, shape or form. All I'm saying is that if the participants know that the cigars are banded differently for everyone, they'll be less likely to get influenced by the rest of the group, that's all.


Dave, since you brought it up, yes the cigars will be banded differently. The sole purpose being, for example, Tony smokes cigar one and posts his review. Then Jim reads Tony's review and gets an idea of what flavor profiles are to be expected in cigar one. By Jim reading the review, it may sway or influence Jim on how he thinks and reviews cigar number one. So yes Tony's cigar number one may not be the same as Jim's cigar number one. I have created a spreadsheet with everyone's name and have labeled which cigar is banded either number one or number two for the corresponding member.

Just an FYI as well, the head of the cigar will be clipped prior to shipping to each member. This is to remove the possibility of being able to spot the famous triple cap.


----------



## quo155

Starbuck said:


> Just an FYI as well, the head of the cigar will be clipped prior to shipping to each member. This is to remove the possibility of being able to spot the famous triple cap.


Great call David!!! You are lining this up to be some interesting reading!!! :thumb:


----------



## ckay

David, also you should create a new taste test thread that avoids any addition banter outside of participant reviews.


----------



## Habano

ckay said:


> David, also you should create a new taste test thread that avoids any addition banter outside of participant reviews.


Exactly Chris. I'm planning to create another thread called "Blind Taste Test Thread (Reviews) to be used solely for reviews and reviews only. I'm using this thread for any and all chatter in regards to the Blind Taste Test. I def want to keep all chatter and the reviews separate of the two. Any an all discussion in regards to the reviews should be discussed in this thread as well. I should be creating the thread this weekend, or Monday, when the first batch of cigars arrive to the members for the test.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Starbuck said:


> Just an FYI as well, the head of the cigar will be clipped prior to shipping to each member. This is to remove the possibility of being able to spot the famous triple cap.


David is one smart cookie, for anyone trying to outsmart him.. good luck LOL LOL


----------



## HydroRaven

Starbuck said:


> Dave, since you brought it up, yes the cigars will be banded differently. The sole purpose being, for example, Tony smokes cigar one and posts his review. Then Jim reads Tony's review and gets an idea of what flavor profiles are to be expected in cigar one. By Jim reading the review, it may sway or influence Jim on how he thinks and reviews cigar number one. So yes Tony's cigar number one may not be the same as Jim's cigar number one. I have created a spreadsheet with everyone's name and have labeled which cigar is banded either number one or number two for the corresponding member.
> 
> Just an FYI as well, the head of the cigar will be clipped prior to shipping to each member. This is to remove the possibility of being able to spot the famous triple cap.


Excellent thinking, David. I'm as excited as when I order boxes right now. I can't wait to see this unfold :thumb:


----------



## Habano

We are just about to get started with the Blind Taste Test my friends. Everyone has confirmed except for one person and I just sent him a PM this morning. Tonight I will be clipping the heads of the cigars and begin boxing them up for their journey. 

Roughly half of the cigars will go out tomorrow morning and the rest will follow Monday morning. All participating members should receive their cigars by next Thursday at the latest. As soon as I ship, I will update the list with everyone's DC# from USPS.

TonyBrooklyn - Confirmed
Cigary - Confirmed
asmartbull - Confirmed
CeeGar - Confirmed
KcJason1 - Confirmed
JGD - Confirmed
Arnie - PM Sent
TrippMc4 - Confirmed
szyzk - Confirmed


----------



## Oldmso54

Awesome! Congrats to all you gentlemen for accepting the challenge. I'm sure the information you all provide through your reviews will help the rest of us immensely. And of course - props to David for organizing!


----------



## Habano

Thanks Shawn and looking forward to the reviews as well!

All members have confirmed and agreed to the Blind Taste Test.

TonyBrooklyn - Confirmed
Cigary - Confirmed
asmartbull - Confirmed
CeeGar - Confirmed
KcJason1 - Confirmed
JGD - Confirmed
Arnie - Confirmed
TrippMc4 - Confirmed
szyzk - Confirmed


----------



## CeeGar

Nice job, David. Looking forward to getting this started!


----------



## Mr_mich

Can't wait to see the first review,


----------



## Zogg

oh man this woulda been a tough one


----------



## Habano

Gents, your shipping labels have been printed and your DC#'s are listed below to track your package. Also, no need to copy/paste your DC# into the USPS track and confirm website. I've already linked your corresponding DC# to the USPS website to make it easier for everyone. All you need to do is simply click on your DC# below and it will open another window or tab and show you the status of your package.

*TonyBrooklyn* - _(Shipped 8/27)_ 9101150134711879287377

*Cigary* - _(Shipped 8/27) _9101150134711879287346

*asmartbull* - _(Shipped 8/27)_ 9101150134711879287384

*CeeGar* - _(Shipped (8/27)_ 9101150134711879287353

*KcJason1* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287391

*JGD* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287360

*Arnie* - _(Shipped 8/27)_ 9101150134711879287322

*TrippMc4* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287407

*szyzk* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287315

Once your cigars arrive, please let me know by posting in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Habano

Each of the nine members participating in the Blind Taste Test will receive a package and inside this package they should find a fiver finger baggie with one cigar labeled "cigar one", "cigar two", and a little token of my appreciation for willing to take on such a touch challenge in the Blind Taste Test.


----------



## Habano

First wave of Blind Taste Test cigars on the way......the rest to follow Monday morning!


----------



## Habano

Ok, now that we've got some work out of the way for the night and five packages ready to got for tomorrow morning.....

Is cigar number one a Non-Cuban? Cuban? What about cigar number two? Could it be a Cuban? Or a Non-Cuban? Heck I don't even remember! LOL!

As you can see, the heads of cigar one and two have been clipped to prevent the "triple cap" from being identified.


----------



## Cigary

Aren't you a sneaky bastage to have clipped the caps...how do they smell, huh? This should be very entertaining.


----------



## Habano

Cigary said:


> Aren't you a sneaky bastage to have clipped the caps...how do they smell, huh? This should be very entertaining.


Haha I guess you could say clipping the caps was a little sneaky, but I did't want to make it too easy for you guys, especially the veteran members. As far as the smell, both smell amazing to be honest. I truly believe everyone will enjoy both cigars and their flavors. Once the names of the cigars are announced, it may be a bit surprising.

I can't wait to see some of the reviews since I know which cigars are what and since I've smoked one of each to have an idea of the flavors.


----------



## szyzk

David - this is awesome.

I know you wanted both cigars smoked within 24-48 hours of each other, but how much rest do you prefer we give them?


----------



## Habano

szyzk said:


> David - this is awesome.
> 
> I know you wanted both cigars smoked within 24-48 hours of each other, but how much rest do you prefer we give them?


Excellent question Andrew and both cigars should be well humidified as both cigars have been kept at a proper RH for quite some time. If you wanted to give both of them a couple days of rest, perfectly fine or if you want to smoke them both right away, perfectly fine as well. No rush to smoke both when they arrive, I just ask that when you do smoke them, smoke them both within 1-2 days to keep the flavors fresh in your head and palate.


----------



## szyzk

Starbuck said:


> Excellent question Andrew and both cigars should be well humidified as both cigars have been kept at a proper RH for quite some time. If you wanted to give both of them a couple days of rest, perfectly fine or if you want to smoke them both right away, perfectly fine as well. No rush to smoke both when they arrive, I just ask that when you do smoke them, smoke them both within 1-2 days to keep the flavors fresh in your head and palate.


One of the reasons I was asking is because the wife is away for Memorial Day week and I was thinking of smoking one on the 4th and the other on the 5th.

If you're interested in having this done sooner, it's no problem! You don't have to twist my arm to smoke a few cigars.


----------



## HydroRaven

Look at David, mass-producing these taste tests 


But all kidding aside, I think this is a very interesting thread, as well as a big gesture of generosity :thumb:


----------



## harley33

Good Stuff David!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Gents, your shipping labels have been printed and your DC#'s are listed below to track your package. Also, no need to copy/paste your DC# into the USPS track and confirm website. I've already linked your corresponding DC# to the USPS website to make it easier for everyone. All you need to do is simply click on your DC# below and it will open another window or tab and show you the status of your package.
> 
> *TonyBrooklyn* - _(Shipped 8/27)_ 9101150134711879287377
> 
> *Cigary* - _(Shipped 8/27) _9101150134711879287346
> 
> *asmartbull* - _(Shipped 8/27)_ 9101150134711879287384
> 
> *CeeGar* - _(Shipped (8/27)_ 9101150134711879287353
> 
> *KcJason1* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287391
> 
> *JGD* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287360
> 
> *Arnie* - _(Shipped 8/27)_ 9101150134711879287322
> 
> *TrippMc4* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287407
> 
> *szyzk* - _(Shipped 8/29)_ 9101150134711879287315
> 
> Once your cigars arrive, please let me know by posting in this thread. Thank you.





Starbuck said:


> Each of the nine members participating in the Blind Taste Test will receive a package and inside this package they should find a fiver finger baggie with one cigar labeled "cigar one", "cigar two", and a little token of my appreciation for willing to take on such a touch challenge in the Blind Taste Test.





Starbuck said:


> First wave of Blind Taste Test cigars on the way......the rest to follow Monday morning!





Starbuck said:


> Ok, now that we've got some work out of the way for the night and five packages ready to got for tomorrow morning.....
> 
> Is cigar number one a Non-Cuban? Cuban? What about cigar number two? Could it be a Cuban? Or a Non-Cuban? Heck I don't even remember! LOL!
> 
> As you can see, the heads of cigar one and two have been clipped to prevent the "triple cap" from being identified.


Wow what a well organized BOTL! This is on the way to a great start already! Just like your Pass a while back David this is a winner!:second:


----------



## bigslowrock

this is awesome. can't wait to see them hit!


----------



## Arnie

Hey David,
Sorry I am late to respond to this thread. I've been out of town and am dealing with problems at work. 


Thanks a bunch for including me. 

This will be an awesome review extravaganza!! 

Thanks again!!


----------



## astripp

Cigar Two's label almost looks like it could be labelled Cigar Twang.


----------



## fivespdcat

David, just a thought, but maybe every one of the guys should PM you the review and you can unveil them all at the same time in one big thread. This would eliminate any possibility of cross talk between the reviewers (barring any PM's, but I don't think that would happen with this set of guys). Either way, this is really cool and I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Habano

Thanks all for the kind words and I've always believed if you're going to do something, do it and do it right. Which is what I believe I have done for the Masters Cuban Cigar Pass as well as the Blind Taste Test.

Abe - great point, but I am confident these guys will be conducting the reviews based on their OWN analysis, thoughts, and experience to both cigars.


----------



## Cigary

I agree that this group of brothers don't need anyone else to tell them what they are tasting. The fun is going to be what others tasted as I can see some pretty interesting insights will be forthcoming. Just remember that there are no wrong answers or insights here...it's just what we taste and I want to see how mine compare to some great brothers we have here. I wouldn't want to be prejudiced beforehand as to what others are tasting and I'm sure the rest of the group feels the same.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's a good point Dave! That's why i have no intentions of reading anyone else s thoughts! Till after i have posted my own!


Great Idea! That is what I would have done if I were chosen.


----------



## asmartbull

Dave
Got to say I am excited to see this get going
I have always said, One Mans Spice is Another Mans Pepper.

My hat is off to you sir........


----------



## tpharkman

I love these threads and I can't wait for all the reviews to come in. Al, Gary, and Tony I will expect a flawless performance from yous guys. You have the wisdom of experience (old age) on your side...errghhhh, I mean you are all wise beyond your years.

Can't wait.....


----------



## tobacmon

Thanks again for doing this David--- I look forward to seeing what everyone perceptions are.

*
Just saw the pictures--you wish I guess just from what I see?*


----------



## Habano

tobacmon said:


> Thanks again for doing this David--- I look forward to seeing what everyone perceptions are.
> *
> Just saw the pictures--you wish I guess just from what I see?*


Sure Paul, but please do not provide any additional information in your post. You may simply say "I believe cigar one is Cuban" or "Non-Cuban", and the same can be said for cigar number two.

Also, anyone else may do the same, except that I ask you to refrain from posting any other information except what "origin" you believe the cigar may be from, nothing else! Thank you.


----------



## Habano

Last four packages locked and loaded for USPS tomorrow morning. Packages should start arriving to various members by Tuesday and I would think everyone should have their package by Thursday or Friday at the latest. Your corresponding DC# is on page 4 of this thread.










I will be creating the Blind Taste Test Review thread some time tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## CeeGar

The unbanded test subjects are now resting in my humi! That was super quick shipping. I also know a couple vendors that could learn a thing or two about packaging from you, David. :thumb: Also, thanks for the hitchhiker...you really shouldn't have. Awaiting further instruction, good sir.


----------



## Oldmso54

Ahh David! Should have known it wouldn't be as simple as a couple sticks from him = hitchikers! The man does have class!


----------



## Habano

CeeGar said:


> The unbanded test subjects are now resting in my humi! That was super quick shipping. I also know a couple vendors that could learn a thing or two about packaging from you, David. :thumb: Also, thanks for the hitchhiker...you really shouldn't have. Awaiting further instruction, good sir.


Wow that was super fast shipping, since they were shipped Saturday morning. As for the packaging, I just wanted to make sure they arrived safely as damaged sticks would just delay the process. Thank you for letting me know the sticks arrived safely.

More than welcome for the hitchhiker and no way I could just send you guys two sticks to sample and not send something along to show you my appreciation for willing to participate in the Blind Taste Test. 

The hitchhiker is a Partagas Short from 2009. 



Oldmso54 said:


> Ahh David! Should have known it wouldn't be as simple as a couple sticks from him = hitchikers! The man does have class!


LOL, thanks Shawn! These guys deserved a little treat for taking on a tough challenge in the Blind Taste Test. It was the least I could do for them.


----------



## Cigary

They arrived today and in great shape with a nice little 'ride along' to keep the other two company. I did a precurser 'whiff' of them and I got my spidey sense already working...took a magnifying glass and did another exam...stuck my nubber into the end and move a little tobacco around and took a whiff...mmmmmm...I smell poon twang.


----------



## CeeGar

poon twang..lol. Gary :bounce:


----------



## Habano

Cigary said:


> They arrived today and in great shape with a nice little 'ride along' to keep the other two company. I did a precurser 'whiff' of them and I got my spidey sense already working...took a magnifying glass and did another exam...stuck my nubber into the end and move a little tobacco around and took a whiff...mmmmmm...I smell poon twang.


LOL nice Gary. Glad they arrived safely and looks like you've already got a full analysis of the cigars completed....lol. Best of luck with the review!


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigary said:


> They arrived today and in great shape with a nice little 'ride along' to keep the other two company. I did a precurser 'whiff' of them and I got my spidey sense already working...took a magnifying glass and did another exam...stuck my nubber into the end and move a little tobacco around and took a whiff...mmmmmm..*.I smell poon twang.*


Gary - you continually crack me up!! I bet the young guns don't even know what that phrase means (outside the cigar world). You are killing me man! :biglaugh:


----------



## Habano

Well well well....a little taste of my own medicine?

I come home this evening to a small flat rate box tucked in the mailbox. Really know clue who it was from till I opened the box and read the letter. Too funny Krystian and I actually chuckled a little when reading the letter. Indeed I'm well aware of the rules and will play along. Although, I feel I have a "slight" advantage over the others as I clipped the caps of their cigars...lol.

Krystian thank you for the two unbanded cigars and the idea to send them to me in order to participate with the others in the Blind Taste Test. I'll be more than happy to smoke the two cigars here next week while the wife is out of town and post a full review with pictures.

Thank you again Krystian for your thoughtfullness!


----------



## Oldmso54

That's freakin awesome! Props to you Krystian!! :dude:


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


> That's freakin awesome! Props to you Krystian!! :dude:


It is isn't it? I mean I never really thought of someone playing my own trick on me. I've got to say that was indeed pretty clever!

So boys, don't worry as I am about to make a fool out of myself as well and don't feel bad if you go 0 for 2 as I'll probably be right there with you...lol.


----------



## Mr_mich

Starbuck said:


> Well well well....a little taste of my own medicine?
> 
> I come home this evening to a small flat rate box tucked in the mailbox. Really know clue who it was from till I opened the box and read the letter. Too funny Krystian and I actually chuckled a little when reading the letter. Indeed I'm well aware of the rules and will play along. Although, I feel I have a "slight" advantage over the others as I clipped the caps of their cigars...lol.
> 
> Krystian thank you for the two unbanded cigars and the idea to send them to me in order to participate with the others in the Blind Taste Test. I'll be more than happy to smoke the two cigars here next week while the wife is out of town and post a full review with pictures.
> 
> Thank you again Krystian for your thoughtfullness!


I sent them out last Wednesday before you mentioned you were cutting the caps before shipping. I was kicking myself for that when I read about that but it was too late. I don't know exactly where you live but i can't belive it took 5 days to get to you.

Enjoy the cigars, i'll let you know how you did and tell you what you smoked once you post the reviews.


----------



## Habano

Mr_mich said:


> I sent them out last Wednesday before you mentioned you were cutting the caps before shipping. I was kicking myself for that when I read about that but it was too late. I don't know exactly where you live but i can't belive it took 5 days to get to you.
> 
> Enjoy the cigars, i'll let you know how you did and tell you what you smoked once you post the reviews.


I am in Northern Kentucky, about 15 mins from downtown Cincinnati. Since your are in Washington, it doesn't surprise me it took a full days for them to reach me. At least they arrived safe and sound.

Haha all good on the caps and when I go to clip them, I will not even pay attention to them. They are resting on top of my loose BHK's in the humidor prepping for their glamour shots and full review.


----------



## CeeGar

Nice job, Krystian! :bump2:


----------



## HydroRaven

Very nice indeed. The bomber becomes the bombee!!! (If that makes any sense to anyone)


----------



## Cigary

Leave it to a Puff Member to reverse thrust and outsmart the smarta$$. WTG Krystian...Ron Mexico Assault Team...lol.


----------



## asmartbull

The Eagles have landed in NH....


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Gary - you continually crack me up!! I bet the young guns don't even know what that phrase means (outside the cigar world). You are killing me man! :biglaugh:


Dude...just because you and Gary were around for the invention of "something or other belly fat overflow" or whatever SHAWN wants to call it...that doesn't mean that the "young guns" wouldn't get the "poon TwANG" phrase!


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> The Eagles have landed in NH....


Good to hear Al and thank you for letting me know they have arrived.


----------



## Tritones

I don't usually :bump: for bombs, but Krystian's shot was absolute genius, so I just had to :bump: him!

Masterfully played, sir!


----------



## Arnie

They arrived last night. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Habano

Arnie said:


> They arrived last night.
> 
> Thanks!!


Great to hear Arnie. I will be creating the review thread today for you guys to post your reviews once you have them ready. Also, the template I'd like you guys to follow will be in there as well. More information to follow once I create the thread.


----------



## Habano

Gents,

The "*Blind Taste Test Thread (Reviews Only!)*" thread has been created. Please post your reviews in this thread for both cigars.

Also, in the first post of the thread I have posted the format/template I'd like for you guys to follow for both reviews of each cigar. Good luck, and thank you!


----------



## asmartbull

#1 is up ............Thanks again Dave


----------



## JGD

Smokes arrived today. Hopefully I will be able to start the reviews soon!


----------



## CeeGar

My review of cigar #1 is in. Let the chips fall where they may....


----------



## Arnie

Ahhhhh!! This is killing me! I can't read the reviews. 
I won't have any time to do mine until early next week.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Keep up the review guys! This is really interesting, and I finally can't wait to see the outcomes! I hope someone people are surprised around here by the results


----------



## Mr_mich

the first 2 reviews are great. I like the way you structured the reviews David, this is already turning out amazing.


----------



## Cigary

Lol,,,looks like Colin has already dug in and I'm going to wait a few more days so mine will acclimate after their hot trip to me. When I got mine in they almost had smoked themselves they were so warm. They actually arrived during the hottest week of summer here ( hottest days for the summer here in Hotlanta) so I want to give them every chance to smoke great. I'm thinking Sat. for my first one and Sunday for the other.


----------



## Habano

Excellent job Colin and Al for the first two reviews being posted. I will say they are quite interesting and I am sure you are both eager to know the results from the first cigar. Hopefully I will be able to post the full details before too long!!


----------



## szyzk

Mine arrived today, David! Thank you for the hitchhiker!

It looks like cigar #1 will be smoked on Saturday and cigar #2 will be smoked on Monday. I can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Habano

szyzk said:


> Mine arrived today, David! Thank you for the hitchhiker!
> 
> It looks like cigar #1 will be smoked on Saturday and cigar #2 will be smoked on Monday. I can't wait to dig in!


Glad they arrived safely Andrew and you are more than welcome for the hitchhiker! Take your time, no rush, and look forward to reading your reviews.


----------



## TrippMc4

Received my cigars last night. It's going to be a really busy next 3-4 days but I will be getting my reviews done beginning of next week. Thanks again David for putting this together and for the hitchhiker!!!


----------



## Mr_mich

The anticipation is killing me! and the stress from the anticipation is making me smoke more cigars to calm down :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry Dave 
I will get back upstate tomorrow and pick up package at post office!


----------



## Habano

TrippMc4 said:


> Received my cigars last night. It's going to be a really busy next 3-4 days but I will be getting my reviews done beginning of next week. Thanks again David for putting this together and for the hitchhiker!!!


Nice! I'm glad they arrived safely and your welcome for the hitchhiker sir! Have fun, enjoy, no rush at all, and we look forward to your reviews!



Mr_mich said:


> The anticipation is killing me! and the stress from the anticipation is making me smoke more cigars to calm down :biggrin:


Oh your not kidding sir!!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry Dave
> I will get back upstate tomorrow and pick up package at post office!


Tony, no rush at all as family and friends are more important. You take all the time you need and the cigars can wait. Thanks for checking in and letting us know how you're doing. I hope you and your family are well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Nice! I'm glad they arrived safely and your welcome for the hitchhiker sir! Have fun, enjoy, no rush at all, and we look forward to your reviews!
> 
> Oh your not kidding sir!!
> 
> Tony, no rush at all as family and friends are more important. You take all the time you need and the cigars can wait. Thanks for checking in and letting us know how you're doing. I hope you and your family are well.


Thanks David i will try to get a review up over the weekend!


----------



## KcJason1

Recieved the test blends as well.. They look great. I will give them a few days to aclimate before i do my reviews.. Although I did examine the wrappers and test draw them already.. lol Thanks for the hitchiker as well. And also thanks for letting me be apart of your review!

Jason


----------



## tobacmon

Starbuck said:


> *Sure Paul,* but please do not provide any additional information in your post. *You may simply say "I believe cigar one is Cuban" or "Non-Cuban", and the same can be said for cigar number two. *
> 
> Also, anyone else may do the same, except that I ask you to refrain from posting any other information except what "origin" you believe the cigar may be from, nothing else! Thank you.


*I'm thinking #2 is CC and #1 is not--Thanks again for doing this David. I can even give a guess to what the #2 is--PM sent!*


----------



## Habano

tobacmon said:


> *I'm thinking #2 is CC and #1 is not--Thanks again for doing this David. I can even give a guess to what the #2 is--PM sent!*


Hmm well a very good guess Paul, but I guess we will have to wait and see which one is what once all the reviews are in...lol.


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> Recieved the test blends as well.. They look great. I will give them a few days to aclimate before i do my reviews.. Although I did examine the wrappers and test draw them already.. lol Thanks for the hitchiker as well. And also thanks for letting me be apart of your review!
> 
> Jason


More than welcome Jason and I'm glad they have arrived safely. No rush at all on the reviews, take your time, and we all look forward to your reviews.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am back upstate gonna check the box today the tracking says its still in White Plains! Westchester got hit hard there are still many without power!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got them David!:smoke:


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got them David!:smoke:


Good to hear Tony!! The review thread has been created and is a template/format for the review is in the first post. Good luck Tony and look forward to your reviews!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking cigar number 2 now have a review up soon!


----------



## StogieNinja

looking forward to the results!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My review is up enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_mich

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My review is up enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great review, definetly had some interesting flavors that K have never even heard of smoke bieng described as. Can't wait to find out what ou guys really smoked. 

I think my favorite part was the Puff Poker room in the background of half your pictures.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mr_mich said:


> Great review, definetly had some interesting flavors that K have never even heard of smoke bieng described as. Can't wait to find out what ou guys really smoked.
> 
> I think my favorite part was the Puff Poker room in the background of half your pictures.


That's me the degenerate gambler LOL!
Glad you enjoyed it!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar #1 review up!


----------



## KcJason1

I have posted my first review, I read the other reviews on the 1st.. I was careful to not read any of the cigar 2 reviews.. Oddly enough Al and I both though the cigar in the 1st 3rd tasted like the same brand, well sorta.. Some of the other reviews by others also seemed to kind of point to what I had experienced with this cigar as well!!

I am anxious to try the 2nd cigar, so I can review it and see how my review stacks against the other reviewers reviews..

Thanks you much for allowing me to be a part of the Dave!!

Jason


----------



## CeeGar

Smoking cigar #2 right now. Review coming up this evening!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice job bro looks like we both got the same #2 Cigar!oke:


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice job bro looks like we both got the same #2 Cigar!oke:


Maybe so, Tony. I think perhaps the same #1 as well...after reading back over your review.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> Maybe so, Tony. I think perhaps the same #1 as well...after reading back over your review.


Yes my brother you took the words right out of my mouth! I just lit a gifted Coro that was a fake it was as bad as that #1 cigar i smoked. I just had to tell my friend how i hate when that happens!


----------



## HydroRaven

How did you come across a fake CoRo Tony? And why did you smoke it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The cigar was gifted me from a friend that suspected it was a fake. It was very well constructed. The yellow color on the band was a little off and it was not embossed. But i have seen that exact same band on real Coro's. It was the very toothy darker than normal shinny wrapper that caught my eye. The triple cap was perfect as well. Clipping the head and lighting the cigar told me our suspensions were correct. A 1/3 of the way in it was so bad i had to toss it.


----------



## TrippMc4

My first review is up!!! I hope I did OK.....


----------



## asmartbull

Gents
Just want to compliment everyone on there honest reviews.
It can be difficult with gifted cigars, and it is clear that Dave
did a good job in selecting his testers. Looking forward to everyone
else's post.
I hope to get #2 in the book tomorrow


----------



## KcJason1

Just finished with review #2. I had to write it out on paper because it was to bright outside to see the computer screen. Tonight I will get it typed up and posted. Looking forward to seeing what others had to say about the number #2 cigar as well.:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TrippMc4 said:


> My first review is up!!! I hope I did OK.....


You did a great job bro!
Damn that cigar looked delicious!
That ash screamed Cuban i hope you where right!


----------



## Arnie

Review of cigar one posted.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And a great review it was nice job Arnie!


----------



## TrippMc4

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You did a great job bro!
> Damn that cigar looked delicious!
> That ash screamed Cuban i hope you where right!


I didn't even think of that Tony but I think you are right about the ash! Sure didn't taste like any Cuban I've ever had though. Can't wait to find out what I smoked!


----------



## Arnie

I just took a look at the reviews for cigar one. 

Nice reviews guys.


----------



## KcJason1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You did a great job bro!
> Damn that cigar looked delicious!
> That ash screamed Cuban i hope you where right!


I thought the ash seemed cuban on both! I would LMFAO if David came in and said both were NC or vice versa.. lol

But anyways my review #2 is up.. Everyone is doing a awesome job!
Nice reviews guys!!!


----------



## s_vivo

Alright Arnie if this was a photography contest you would surely have my vote!! Nice reviews so far gents...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

KcJason1 said:


> I thought the ash seemed cuban on both! I would LMFAO if David came in and said both were NC or vice versa.. lol
> 
> But anyways my review #2 is up.. Everyone is doing a awesome job!
> Nice reviews guys!!!


The ash on both of mine looked Cuban as well. But it was the other characteristics of each cigar. That set them miles apart, also lets not forget. A Cuban cigar could be past its prime or just a Dud it happens. So if it doesn't give you anything Cuban. You would have to vote Non Cuban i have seen this happen on occasion. Bob Pegler said it eloquently once.


----------



## Cigary

Will get to Cigar #1 today at some point as we had a very good friend pass away this weekend with pancreatic cancer. I would have smoked both cigars this weekend had it not been for this and we'll be leaving for Dallas, Texas to attend the service this week. If my report seems to be a little flat it's only because of our personal loss of a wonderful friend and my usual flair for writing will probably suffer.


----------



## Habano

Cigary said:


> Will get to Cigar #1 today at some point as we had a very good friend pass away this weekend with pancreatic cancer. I would have smoked both cigars this weekend had it not been for this and we'll be leaving for Dallas, Texas to attend the service this week. If my report seems to be a little flat it's only because of our personal loss of a wonderful friend and my usual flair for writing will probably suffer.


Gary I am so sorry to hear about your loss of a good friend. Honestly, no rush to review the last cigar and if needed, it can wait. Difficult time for you and the last thing I want you to worry about is a chore smoking a cigar and posting a review. I don't suspect all of the reviews to be in and complete till the end of this week. Please worry about the more important things in life right now as this is just simply a hobby. Take care, have a safe trip, and our thoughts and prayers are with you your friends family.


----------



## JGD

I hope to get to the first cigar today or tomorrow, but it may have to wait a few more days. Damn school work...


----------



## Habano

Gents,

I just want to take the time and thank those that have posted a review as of today and comment on what an excellent job you guys are doing as well. The reviews have been nothing but short of fantastic, a pleasure to read, and not to mention some of the pictures are stunning. Everyone has done a wonderful job to follow the template I posted as well, so thank you.

All of you, even those in the crowd on the sideline have done a great job of not posting in the review thread as well. Every now and then we get a rouge post from people who can't follow rules, but so far so good and it's just a nice feeling to see everyone adhering with the rules and my wishes. When I see things like this, as a group and whole, this is exactly why I love putting together projects like this and want to make Puff an awesome forum (not that it already isn't!). Believe me I've read all the comments in this thread, the PM's, and the reviews about people thanking me for doing what I did. Well everyone is so more than welcome and no need to thank me at all. This is just my way of giving back to Puff, it's members, and everything Puff has done for me.

As for the reviews, just a heads up, I do not EXPECT everyone to have their review to be completed yesterday. I know everyone has a life outside of Puff, I know I do, and we get busy, things come up, and plans change. So do not worry if you haven't completed your reviews as of today. Take the time you need to ensure a thorough review is completed. I'd rather you wait a week to complete an honest review rather than do one now and it not be as complete. I went into this with an open mind and did not expect everyone to have their reviews posted within a week. Again, take your time and no rush on the reviews as well. Those that have kept me updated on their reviews, I do sincerely appreciate it.

Thanks guys and keep up the great work!


----------



## Mr_mich

Starbuck said:


> Gents,
> 
> I just want to take the time and thank those that have posted a review as of today and comment on what an excellent job you guys are doing as well. The reviews have been nothing but short of fantastic, a pleasure to read, and not to mention some of the pictures are stunning. Everyone has done a wonderful job to follow the template I posted as well, so thank you.
> 
> Thanks guys and keep up the great work!


+1000


----------



## StogieNinja

Dave, thank you for sponsoring this! It's been very interesting reading the reviews, and kudos to the reviewers - your reviews have actually been very clear and concise. It's clear why you were selected to do the reviews! This has been one of the more interesting events around Puff, and I'm looking forward to finding out what cigars #1 and #2 are!


----------



## Tritones

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dave, thank you for sponsoring this! It's been very interesting reading the reviews, and kudos to the reviewers - your reviews have actually been very clear and concise. It's clear why you were selected to do the reviews! This has been one of the more interesting events around Puff, and I'm looking forward to finding out what cigars #1 and #2 are!


Indeed! opcorn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Will get to Cigar #1 today at some point as we had a very good friend pass away this weekend with pancreatic cancer. I would have smoked both cigars this weekend had it not been for this and we'll be leaving for Dallas, Texas to attend the service this week. If my report seems to be a little flat it's only because of our personal loss of a wonderful friend and my usual flair for writing will probably suffer.


Sorry for your loss my brother!
I think your review was great!
Peace Bro!


----------



## asmartbull

Working on the #2 review. Should be up in an hr.
Some very interesting thoughts on this, but will hold back a bit
until all the reviews are in....


----------



## Bunner

the suspense in the thread is killing me lol...


----------



## Mr_mich

Yeah, i can't wait to see what sticks where sent out and which one was cuban and which was NC


----------



## asmartbull

#2 is up....


----------



## Mr_mich

9 people x2 cigars = 18 reviews

12 already posted.

Ladies and Gents we are 2/3rds through the reviews. :drinking::drinking::drinking:


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm betting the #1 and #2 sticks were not the same for each reviewer. Reading the reviews, I'm actually wondering if the CC is #1 for some, and #2 for others? Which would make sense, to prevent biased opinions based on already posted reviews. 

Also, I predict an increase in purchases from Puff members for the reviewed Nc stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> #2 is up....


Great review BullMan!
And that pooch Sig is a keeper!
Let me guess his last name before you adopted him was Sauer!:smoke:


----------



## bpegler

I think there are going to be some big surprises...


----------



## Habano

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm betting the #1 and #2 sticks were not the same for each reviewer. Reading the reviews, I'm actually wondering if the CC is #1 for some, and #2 for others? Which would make sense, to prevent biased opinions based on already posted reviews.
> 
> Also, I predict an increase in purchases from Puff members for the reviewed Nc stick


Derek, correct, as I stated a few pages back, cigar one for Tony may not be the same cigar number one for Jim, and vice versa. The same applies for everyone. The same two cigars are used for each member, but not always the same number for each member!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> I think there are going to be some big surprises...


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

James put up a nice review who's next!:attention:


----------



## JGD

My hope is to review the last one tomorrow night, but there is a chance that I will be able to do it tonight.


----------



## Habano

You guys are knocking these reviews out no doubt. I am guessing everyone is eager to find out what they smoked? I can't wait to see some of the comments as they will be priceless!

:smoke:


----------



## sirxlaughs

Starbuck said:


> You guys are knocking these reviews out no doubt. I am guessing everyone is eager to find out what they smoked? I can't wait to see some of the comments as they will be priceless!
> 
> :smoke:


Turning up that suspense. lol
I'm :flame: with excitement to find out the results. Thanks for putting all this together, and thanks to the reviewers for taking the time to do this.


----------



## szyzk

Smoking #1 now. This week has been much busier than anticipated, sorry about the delay.


----------



## szyzk

And it's written in stone, no going back now!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice review keep em coming!:biggrin1:


----------



## Arnie

Review of cigar number two is posted.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another great review!:first:


----------



## CeeGar

Wow. We are close to the end....I am feeling a bit weary. I have thought way too much about this whole experiment. Lol :doh::biglaugh:


----------



## Cigary

CeeGar said:


> Wow. We are close to the end....I am feeling a bit weary. I have thought way too much about this whole experiment. Lol :doh::biglaugh:


I hear ya...I will do mine tonight on #2 to finish things up. I am pretty jazzed about finding out what is what and have to give David props for doing this...genius! Imagine getting so many people involved in something so simple but yet how it's sparked so much interest and all of us hungry to find out everything we can about it? David ....if I could give you all of my RG I would..I haven't enjoyed a thread as much as this one in the whole time I've been a member here or anywhere. My challenge to everybody involved here in this thread as well as those who have been interested in this thread...blast David with positive RG to let him know how much of what he does is appreciated...this thread benefits not only those of us who participated in it but those who will benefit as a result of finding out what we as a group smoked. I hit him up when we first started but once it lets me 'ding' him...consider yourself being "Ding'd".....


----------



## szyzk

I don't know how many reviews we're still waiting on but #2 will burn early tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> I hear ya...I will do mine tonight on #2 to finish things up. I am pretty jazzed about finding out what is what and have to give David props for doing this...genius! Imagine getting so many people involved in something so simple but yet how it's sparked so much interest and all of us hungry to find out everything we can about it? David ....if I could give you all of my RG I would..I haven't enjoyed a thread as much as this one in the whole time I've been a member here or anywhere. My challenge to everybody involved here in this thread as well as those who have been interested in this thread...blast David with positive RG to let him know how much of what he does is appreciated...this thread benefits not only those of us who participated in it but those who will benefit as a result of finding out what we as a group smoked. I hit him up when we first started but once it lets me 'ding' him...consider yourself being "Ding'd".....


Agreed a tremendous effort went into this! I have slapped him twice since it started! If i could i would hit him everyday what a great idea this was!


----------



## Mr_mich

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Agreed a tremendous effort went into this! I have slapped him twice since it started! If i could i would hit him everyday what a great idea this was!


I took care of it for you, :biggrin:

but i totally agree. i have spent almost zero time outside of the habanos forum since this thread has opened and even more so since the reviews have started trickling in. I just keep hitting the refresh button craving more. :new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mr_mich said:


> I took care of it for you, :biggrin:
> 
> but i totally agree. i have spent almost zero time outside of the habanos forum since this thread has opened and even more so since the reviews have started trickling in. I just keep hitting the refresh button craving more. :new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:


Thanks bro!:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## Habano

LOL...thanks guys and Gary a wonderful message, it meant a lot to me. I appreciate the RG and feedback guys and I am just glad I could do something that involved all of the members here at Puff. Everyone has been so supportive of the idea, kept the topic on track, and everyone has acted like civil human beings throughout the entire time. I really can't thank everyone enough for all of the "thank you's" and kind posts for the event. It's been a pleasure to be able to put something like this together and I couldn't have done it without the awesome members here at Puff. The Blind Taste Test has been such a positive idea for Puff and I had no idea it would be this successful and create this much fun. I know everyone is eager for the reviews to wrap and have the final results posted. Some exciting times ahead indeed my fellow friends and Puffers!!


----------



## Habano

Arnie, whoa man what happened to the cigar in your last review? Did it arrive damaged? I apologize my friend and not sure why the cigar cracked and came loose like that. Damn I'm disappointed that happened and I really appreciate you stick with the cigar for the review. Props to you sir and again, beautiful pictures as well.


----------



## Habano

I've also counted 15 reviews posted as of this afternoon. That means only three remain and I have a feeling by the end of this weekend, the results will be revealed!!


----------



## Arnie

Gary,

Very nice review!! Good job.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn Gary back to back great reviews thanks my brother!


----------



## Arnie

Starbuck said:


> Arnie, whoa man what happened to the cigar in your last review? Did it arrive damaged? I apologize my friend and not sure why the cigar cracked and came loose like that. Damn I'm disappointed that happened and I really appreciate you stick with the cigar for the review. Props to you sir and again, beautiful pictures as well.


No worries bro! It's not your fault. These things happen.

The foot had a crack (which I repaired) and then the wrapper decided to follow the leader and split. But it didn't affect the cigar's smoke-ability at all.

Listen, you have done a very fine thing here with this thread; sending cigars hither and yon, don't apologize for a little wrapper issue that turned out to be a non-issue after all.

The beauty of this thread is how it has brought the Habanos community here together.

Wrappers split all the time, it is a fact of cigar life, but how often do you get 9 brothers smoking 18 cigars and reviewing them all in a civil way with camaraderie and mutual support?

Kudos to you, David.


----------



## JGD

I will hopefully be able to get the last one in tonight, but I may have to make it a long night to do so.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JGD said:


> I will hopefully be able to get the last one in tonight, but I may have to make it a long night to do so.


Listen we don't wanna hear your excuses LOL!:rant:
We wanna know what everyone smoked!
All joking aside take as long as you need Jim!
Your contributions around here speak for themselves!
School is really the most important thing!
We can wait i already know what my two were!
Is that arrogant or what!:nono:


----------



## szyzk

Lighting up #2 right now...


----------



## szyzk

And #2 is in the books! Thanks so much for the opportunity, David, I really had fun doing this! And I don't think it needs to be said that I'm incredibly excited to see the final verdicts!


----------



## Arnie

Nice review Andrew. I think we got the same number 2.


----------



## szyzk

Arnie said:


> Nice review Andrew. I think we got the same number 2.


Interesting. You said the first half convinced you it was Cuban and I went the other way with it.


----------



## Tritones

Amazing thread(s) so far - I've enjoyed every review and all the chatter. Can't wait for Carol Merrill to open door no. 3 so we can all find out the secret!


----------



## Arnie

szyzk said:


> Interesting. You said the first half convinced you it was Cuban and I went the other way with it.


Yea, it did taste Cuban to me. But most likely I am wrong.


----------



## Cigary

szyzk said:


> Interesting. You said the first half convinced you it was Cuban and I went the other way with it.


That's how it was for me with cigar #2 because it started with such a noticeable CC profile and it smelled like one as well. What excites me is we're supposed to receive one NC and one CC...so worse case scenario for me is I tasted 2 really good cigars and hope that David mixed mine up and sent me two NC's...esp. cigar #2.


----------



## szyzk

This was a lot of fun because, in the spirit of what was put in front of us, I went in with zero expectations about either cigar. Honestly, I didn't know whether Dave was going to do one CC and one NC or any combination of the two... I just let each cigar speak for itself.

I'm not convinced at all that I chose correctly with either of the cigars I smoked, so that's why I'm so damn giddy about the results... And if Dave doesn't release them soon I'm going to drive to Ohio and haunt him in his sleep.


----------



## asmartbull

The problem I had was that I tend to over-think
things. When I went by taste alone it was easier.
Looking forward to results


----------



## JGD

My final review is in. Was I the last one? or are we waiting for more?


----------



## s_vivo

Two more to go I think.


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm loving these threads. The reviews are awesome and can't wait to see what was what.


----------



## KcJason1

s_vivo said:


> Two more to go I think.


I counted 17. So 1 more to go. Whoop Whoop!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice job guys i really enjoyed all the reviews so far! So who's left?


----------



## Habano

Correct 17 reviews have been completed and one remains. I believe Tripp has one review left and then we will be finished. No rush at all Tripp as I've said before, we are all busy and have normal lives outside of Puff. Guys, don't harass Tripp too much to get the final review completed. I am sure he will smoke the last cigar and post it as soon as he can. The last thing I want is the last review to be rushed and not completely Tripp's thought on the cigar. We are at 99% of completion with a 100% success rate so far, let's finish this with a bang!


----------



## JGD

Starbuck said:


> Correct 17 reviews have been completed and one remains. I believe Tripp has one review left and then we will be finished. No rush at all Tripp as I've said before, we are all busy and have normal lives outside of Puff. Guys, don't harass Tripp too much to get the final review completed. I am sure he will smoke the last cigar and post it as soon as he can. The last thing I want is the last review to be rushed and not completely Tripp's thought on the cigar. *We are at 99% of completion with a 100% success rate so far, let's finish this with a bang!*


Wait, so we have all been correct?


----------



## Habano

JGD said:


> Wait, so we have all been correct?


LOL. No, no, no, that's not what I meant. Goodness Jim you going to give some of these older guys a heart attack! Poor word to use on my part I guess. I meant everything has been so successful from start to almost the end of the Blind Taste Test.


----------



## CeeGar

Starbuck said:


> LOL. No, no, no, that's not what I meant. Goodness Jim you going to give some of these older guys a heart attack! Poor word to use on my part I guess. I meant everything has been so successful from start to almost the end of the Blind Taste Test.


I've already doubled up on my BP meds...this thread is going to be the death of me! LOL :faint:


----------



## JGD

Starbuck said:


> LOL. No, no, no, that's not what I meant. Goodness Jim you going to give some of these older guys a heart attack! Poor word to use on my part I guess. I meant everything has been so successful from start to almost the end of the Blind Taste Test.


Haha ok. I would have been quite surprised if that was the case!


----------



## bigslowrock

TRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

j/k

I've enjoyed reading the reviews so far. Cant wait for the big unveiling


----------



## TrippMc4

Hi guys. I'm sorry I haven't gotten the last review up yet. I had to go out of town unexpectedly last Wednesday and just got back today. I am going to try and smoke the second cigar tonight and get the review up, but it may have to wait until tomorrow.

Again, i'm very sorry I'm holding things up but I will try to get to it as soon as possible!!


----------



## Arnie

TrippMc4 said:


> Hi guys. I'm sorry I haven't gotten the last review up yet. I had to go out of town unexpectedly last Wednesday and just got back today. I am going to try and smoke the second cigar tonight and get the review up, but it may have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Again, i'm very sorry I'm holding things up but I will try to get to it as soon as possible!!


Don't worry about it. We are not in any hurry at all. Take your time.


----------



## Habano

Arnie said:


> Don't worry about it. We are not in any hurry at all. Take your time.


+1 to what Arnie said. As I've stated before, do not rush the last review and I am sure we all want you to take your time. Life happens and cigars are just a hobby, so Tripp, no worries at all sir.


----------



## TrippMc4

Starbuck said:


> +1 to what Arnie said. As I've stated before, do not rush the last review and I am sure we all want you to take your time. Life happens and cigars are just a hobby, so Tripp, no worries at all sir.


I appreciate that, and all your patience, but I also want to know how we all did!!!!

Last review is up!!!:clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And another very nice review indeed!:couch2:


----------



## Habano

Thank for the second and final review Tripp, well done sir!

Ok, who's ready for the results? Who wants to know what these guys smoked? Could they tell the difference between a Cuban and Non-Cuban?

*Full and final results to be posted shortly!!*


----------



## harley33

Tease....


----------



## StogieNinja

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## sirxlaughs

_Insert ridiculously long drum roll...._


----------



## szyzk

Dave, I _was_ truthful when I said I would haunt you in your sleep. Post the results already.


----------



## KcJason1

Shortly passed long ago.. Impatiently waiting now.. Lol

J/k. Take your time Dave. All your generosity and hard work putting this together is greatly appreciated!!

Jason


----------



## Habano

First off....The *Cigars* for the Blind Taste Test.










On the left we have the *Quai D'Orsay Corona* that was selected as the Cuban cigar for the Blind Taste Test and on the right we have the *Quesada Espana Corona* that was selected as the Non-Cuban for the Blind Taste Test.

A little information about the two cigars. The QdO Corona was from 2009, for those that were curious about the age. The QdO line has been quiet and has not made a lot of noise in the Cuban market the last couple of years. However, the QdO Corona has been one of the most sought after cigars here lately as the Corona has been picking up some solid reviews. From what I've read, the cigars from 2006 have been nothing short of spectacular. While I did try and acquire sticks from 2006 and prior for the Blind Taste Test, I could not find any in stock for a reasonable price. Most everyone had 2009's or newer.

I believe many are quite aware of the QdO Corona, but not many are aware or familiar with the Quesada Espana Corona. First the Quesada Espana was an EXTREMELY RARE stick to be acquired here in the States. It's rumored that only 15 boxes of the Quesada Espana made it to the market here in the US, and that only four stores were selected to sell the Quesada Espana. More boxes have supposedly leaked into the States, but no one knows how many to be exact.

The Quesada Espana was originally to only be rolled and sold for the Spain market, hence the Espana in the name. The wrapper is an Arapiraca (Ecuador) wrapper with a Dominican & Nicaraguan filler. There are three sizes of the Espana cigar available, the Robusto, Petite Robusto, and the Corona. The Corona size is the most popular and highest rated vitola of the three in the Espana line. The cigar was released in February of this year and runs about $7.50 a cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

Damn
I was gifted a cpl
a QDO a cpl months ago. While enjoyable, it wasn't really my cup of tea.
It never dawned on me that it was the same cigar !!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Dang. I was gifted one of those Quesada Seleccion Espanas from astripp. No idea it was that rare! I'll save it for a special occasion now!


----------



## Habano

The *Results:*.......










*Color Key:* *Correct* / *In-Correct *

Obviously the results speak for themselves.

In closing I want to thank *EVERYONE* for their kind comments and support throughout the Blind Taste Test. I also want to thank everyone for not posting in the review thread and posting their comments in this thread. And finally I want to thank the nine members that were selected for the Blind Taste Test. This was not an easy challenge and of the 18 reviews, only three were guessed In-Correct. A job well done to the chosen nine for their reviews, pictures, comments, and their time for the Blind Taste Test. Now that you have smoked the two un-banded cigars, sit back and enjoy the Party Short as my way of saying "Thank You".

I'd like to also give a special shout out to "*astripp*" aka Andrew for willing to trade me the nine Qdo Coronas for the review! So thank you Andrew in helping me acquire the QdO Coronas for the Blind Taste Test.

Finally, I want to say this has been a TON of fun. When I created the poll and thread asking if you could tell a difference a few weeks ago, I had a goal in mind and my goal was easily accomplished. I simply wanted to find a way to get more involvement in the Habano forum and put something together that would also involve the members as well. I think we all can say this was a success, exciting, thriller, and a great discussion the last few weeks. I can only hope I can do something like this again in the near future. I already have a few ideas in mind, and some curve balls to toss in there as well. So again thank you to everyone and the nine members for your reviews. It's been fun, and we will def do it again!


----------



## CeeGar

I will turn in my BotL card .... All I can say is one cigar sucked and the other was great. I accept defeat like a man. Fling your arrows I say!:crutch::gn


----------



## Tritones

This has been a great ride - thanks Dave, Andrew, and all the reviewers for a remarkable thread!


----------



## Tritones

CeeGar said:


> I will turn in my BotL card .... All I can say is one cigar sucked and the other was great. I accept defeat like a man. Fling your arrows I say!:crutch::gn


It's all about spin - let's just say that among nine tasters, your palate was found to be unique.


----------



## astripp

You all don't know how hard it was to keep my trap shut on this project. Granted, David was WAY MORE THAN GENEROUS with his side of the trade. I was a kid at Christmas opening the box. 

Derek, yup, you were gifted a super rare cigar. For the bombing and mawing you'd been doing, you more than deserved it.


----------



## StogieNinja

Wow. The results really do speak for themselves! 15/18 in a blind taste test is pretty statistically significant, I'd say. 83% accuracy is pretty remarkable.

David, can you give us any more insight into how you picked the two test cigars? Obviously, they look remarkably similar insize and wrapper color. Had you smoked several of each and noticed similarities, or were they primarily chosen based on their aesthetic similarities?


Andrew, again, thanks. And I wanted to apologize publically for not making a bigger deal about the bomb you sent. I'm sorry my original post didn't reflect an appropriate amount of acknowledgement given the rarity of that stick - I honestly didn't know what I'd just been given!


----------



## Habano

CeeGar said:


> I will turn in my BotL card .... All I can say is one cigar sucked and the other was great. I accept defeat like a man. Fling your arrows I say!:crutch::gn


Colin, honestly, I careless about whether you guys guessed correctly if it was a Cuban or Non-Cuban. What I was really looking for are the flavor profiles you guys experienced when smoking both cigars. It's always nice to smoke a cigar, and then compare my experience and thoughts to another members review. Deep down this is the most important aspect of the review and not whether you guessed it correctly.


----------



## Habano

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wow. The results really do speak for themselves!
> 
> David, can you give us any more insight into how you picked the two test cigars? Obviously, they look remarkably similar insize and wrapper color. Had you smoked several of each and noticed similarities, or were they primarily chosen based on their aesthetic similarities?


Great, great question and I am glad you asked Derek. To be honest I've smoked a couple of the QdO Coronas and the Quesada Espana as well. I really enjoy the Espana as it gave me some resemblance of a Cuban when smoking one. Hence the reason why I chose this cigar as the Non-Cuban. I've yet to smoke a Non-Cuban that gave me this much similarity to a Cuban. Also the Espana has some traits to a Cuban look when examining the cigar. In fact, it has a triple cap as well. I actually almost left the caps on the cigars as both were triple capped to throw people off, but I wanted this to be a fair review. And yes since both were similar in size, it was a no brainier both of these paired well together for the Blind Taste Test.

I also want to mention I almost chose the Party Short as the Cuban for the Blind Taste Test. However, it was a dead give away and when I spotted the QdO Corona, it was a much worthier opponent than the Party Short. I honestly thought several would guess the Quesada Espana to be the Cuban.


----------



## CeeGar

Thanks for everything, David. It was a lot of fun!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Very, very awesome project from start to finish. Well done David, Andrew and all the testers!! Good reading all the way through.


----------



## szyzk

David, I want to thank you for the opportunity. I was one of the guys grumbling about wanting to try a QdO after hearing some respected BOTLs talk about them, and I feel better about saying I had smoked the second cigar before because I have, albeit only a few.

This was a very fun exercise and I thank you again for including me!


----------



## Cigary

This was one of the most masterfully done tests I've been a part of and it stretched my skills a bit further than I even thought. Outside of the fact I enjoyed both cigars..it now let's me be a fan of this brand. I have to admit that I've only tried one cigar of this brand but it's been some time ago...I shall return. Thx David...this has been fun and hate to see it come to an end.


----------



## Arnie

Hey Colin!! Looks like you and I are the only ones with red marks on our resume'! I guess it's back to Cigar School for us, eh?? Haha

Thanks a lot for this, David. Very generous of you. Two cigars I have never smoked before. Great idea and fantastic execution, you are nicely organized and very attentive to detail. Good on you.


----------



## Rodeo

Well done gents!


----------



## CeeGar

Arnie said:


> Hey Colin!! Looks like you and I are the only ones with red marks on our resume'! I guess it's back to Cigar School for us, eh?? Haha
> 
> Thanks a lot for this, David. Very generous of you. Two cigars I have never smoked before. Great idea and fantastic execution, you are nicely organized and very attentive to detail. Good on you.


At least you batted .500. I'm being shipped back down to single A! That just blows me away as I really got hardly any flavor from the QDO. Amazing!


----------



## jdfutureman

as a spectator I just want to add David that was a blast. I enjoyed following along and read every post as a piece to a puzzle. 

Great job David and all the reviewers!


----------



## StogieNinja

jdfutureman said:


> as a spectator I just want to add David that was a blast. I enjoyed following along and read every post as a piece to a puzzle.
> 
> Great job David and all the reviewers!


^qft


----------



## Cigary

CeeGar said:


> At least you batted .500. I'm being shipped back down to single A! That just blows me away as I really got hardly any flavor from the QDO. Amazing!


Don't beat yourself up brother...I've done blind tests before that made me feel like I didn't know my a$$ from an astronaut. Taste is something that will come and go at times and depending on the circumstances ( slight cold...just had something to eat..medications...etc.) there are a lot of varables that can cloud our taste buds. This was a brand that I've only had one cigar from and that was some time ago. Cubans just have that "special" poontwang about em that sets them apart. I don't smoke near enough of CC's like some of our other brothers on here who could probably smell them blindfolded and know the difference. The CC just had that "special" aroma that tipped me off and the taste was just added insurance to what my olfactories picked up. I've been looking around at this brand and reading a lot of reviews....this is a winner from a lot of reviews I've read and w/o David doing this Blind Test I'd probably never picked them up...so this was a double win for me.


----------



## aroma

Having so far made only a brief foray to the dark side myself, I'm impressed at how much green there was on that spreadsheet!
:bowdown:


----------



## StogieNinja

Cigary said:


> Cubans just have that "special" *poontwang *about em that sets them apart.


I've got "twang", but never any "poon" from my Cubans!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> The *Results:*.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color Key:* *Correct* / *In-Correct *
> 
> Obviously the results speak for themselves.
> 
> In closing I want to thank *EVERYONE* for their kind comments and support throughout the Blind Taste Test. I also want to thank everyone for not posting in the review thread and posting their comments in this thread. And finally I want to thank the nine members that were selected for the Blind Taste Test. This was not an easy challenge and of the 18 reviews, only three were guessed In-Correct. A job well done to the chosen nine for their reviews, pictures, comments, and their time for the Blind Taste Test. Now that you have smoked the two un-banded cigars, sit back and enjoy the Party Short as my way of saying "Thank You".
> 
> I'd like to also give a special shout out to "*astripp*" aka Andrew for willing to trade me the nine Qdo Coronas for the review! So thank you Andrew in helping me acquire the QdO Coronas for the Blind Taste Test.
> 
> Finally, I want to say this has been a TON of fun. When I created the poll and thread asking if you could tell a difference a few weeks ago, I had a goal in mind and my goal was easily accomplished. I simply wanted to find a way to get more involvement in the Habano forum and put something together that would also involve the members as well. I think we all can say this was a success, exciting, thriller, and a great discussion the last few weeks. I can only hope I can do something like this again in the near future. I already have a few ideas in mind, and some curve balls to toss in there as well. So again thank you to everyone and the nine members for your reviews. It's been fun, and we will def do it again!





CeeGar said:


> I will turn in my BotL card .... All I can say is one cigar sucked and the other was great. I accept defeat like a man. Fling your arrows I say!:crutch::gn





Cigary said:


> Don't beat yourself up brother...I've done blind tests before that made me feel like I didn't know my a$$ from an astronaut. Taste is something that will come and go at times and depending on the circumstances ( slight cold...just had something to eat..medications...etc.) there are a lot of varables that can cloud our taste buds. This was a brand that I've only had one cigar from and that was some time ago. Cubans just have that "special" poontwang about em that sets them apart. I don't smoke near enough of CC's like some of our other brothers on here who could probably smell them blindfolded and know the difference. The CC just had that "special" aroma that tipped me off and the taste was just added insurance to what my olfactories picked up. I've been looking around at this brand and reading a lot of reviews....this is a winner from a lot of reviews I've read and w/o David doing this Blind Test I'd probably never picked them up...so this was a double win for me.


_Thank You David it was a great gesture on your part!
Colin practice on those Cubans i sent ya! By the end you will be able to pick out the TWANG! To everyone else very well done thank you all for helping me prove! That The TWANG IS THE THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## CeeGar

Cigary said:


> Don't beat yourself up brother...I've done blind tests before that made me feel like I didn't know my a$$ from an astronaut. Taste is something that will come and go at times and depending on the circumstances ( slight cold...just had something to eat..medications...etc.) there are a lot of varables that can cloud our taste buds. This was a brand that I've only had one cigar from and that was some time ago. Cubans just have that "special" poontwang about em that sets them apart. I don't smoke near enough of CC's like some of our other brothers on here who could probably smell them blindfolded and know the difference. The CC just had that "special" aroma that tipped me off and the taste was just added insurance to what my olfactories picked up. I've been looking around at this brand and reading a lot of reviews....this is a winner from a lot of reviews I've read and w/o David doing this Blind Test I'd probably never picked them up...so this was a double win for me.


Well, i'm not beating myself up. I'm trying to rationalize it though. I can say that this was the first QDO I have ever smoked. I have smoked Cuban cigars for years and the last few years almost exclusively. I can also say that I do stand by my reviews as far as the tastes that I experienced, as they were an honest account. The only thing and I mean the ONLY thing that was tripping me up on the 1st cigar(QDO), was the retrohale. It tried to change my mind a few times. I was picking up nothing else in this cigar that I normally find enjoyable in a Cuban. The second cigar had a lot of the characteristics, such as the nuttiness, leather, etc. You know, my wife is a secret weapon that I should have listened to. She usually can tell by smell if I was smoking a cuban or non-cuban. She always says "you stink" on non and "you don't smell too bad" on cubans. Lol. I should not have argued this time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> Well, i'm not beating myself up. I'm trying to rationalize it though. I can say that this was the first QDO I have ever smoked. I have smoked Cuban cigars for years and the last few years almost exclusively. I can also say that I do stand by my reviews as far as the tastes that I experienced, as they were an honest account. The only thing and I mean the ONLY thing that was tripping me up on the 1st cigar(QDO), was the retrohale. It tried to change my mind a few times. I was picking up nothing else in this cigar that I normally find enjoyable in a Cuban. The second cigar had a lot of the characteristics, such as the nuttiness, leather, etc. You know, my wife is a secret weapon that I should have listened to. She usually can tell by smell if I was smoking a cuban or non-cuban. She always says "you stink" on non and "you don't smell too bad" on cubans. Lol. I should not have argued this time!


My daughter Lily says the same thing. She told me what they were when i pulled them out of the bag. We both said it at the same time the initial aroma's the cigars possessed. Held up under the scrutiny of the review for me least ways. I hope this puts to rest the silly notion that non Cubans can offer the same things that Cubans do. If nothing else this test has shown us that is just not so. I do believe and i have said this many times before. That some people do not pick up the differences. I have a freind Frank like that i envy him. He buys bundle cigars at C.I saves a load of cash and is a happy camper. When i give him a Cuban he says wow great cigar. I ask him why he really can't say he just knows it tastes better than what he is normally smoking.


----------



## Habano

Ok great discussions here guys....but I want to open it up a little bit.

Those that have smoked the QdO Corona, Puff members, and the guys that reviewed the cigar, going back over your notes, any additional thoughts? I too, like Colin, when smoking the QdO Corona, did not get a lot of flavors, a very laid back, easy, smooth cigar. In fact, the first one I smoked, I got very little "Cuban" in the flavors. If I hadn't seen the QdO Corona label and knew it was a Cuban, I'd bet it was a Non-Cuban. So Colin in a way you didn't guess wrong my friend as I didn't get a lot out of the QdO Corona either.

Now, was it a good cigar? Sure it was. Is it for me? Yes and no. A value cigar yes or when I am short on time and don't want to risk tossing out something more expensive or one that I know will be very good. If I'm wanting something good to smoke on a Saturday night, I wouldn't reach for the QdO and would probably go with something in the Cohiba or Party. If I'm working in the yard, quick grilling for dinner, killing time, I'd def reach for the Qdo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Ok great discussions here guys....but I want to open it up a little bit.
> 
> Those that have smoked the QdO Corona, Puff members, and the guys that reviewed the cigar, going back over your notes, any additional thoughts? I too, like Colin, when smoking the QdO Corona, did not get a lot of flavors, a very laid back, easy, smooth cigar. In fact, the first one I smoked, I got very little "Cuban" in the flavors. If I hadn't seen the QdO Corona label and knew it was a Cuban, I'd bet it was a Non-Cuban. So Colin in a way you didn't guess wrong my friend as I didn't get a lot out of the QdO Corona either.
> 
> Now, was it a good cigar? Sure it was. Is it for me? Yes and no. A value cigar yes or when I am short on time and don't want to risk tossing out something more expensive or one that I know will be very good. If I'm wanting something good to smoke on a Saturday night, I wouldn't reach for the QdO and would probably go with something in the Cohiba or Party. If I'm working in the yard, quick grilling for dinner, killing time, I'd def reach for the Qdo.


As you have said the flavors of Quai d'Orsay are muted and really don't jump out! I really never cared for this Marca and have only smoked a box of the Churchill size Imperales i believe they are called . So lacking in the flavor dept i thought i never bothered with them again. In fact the one you sent me was the best one i have ever smoked. They are blended to appeal to the French palate or so i have been told. Anyways that was a good cigar to throw in there David as it would have thrown many off! One again you guys did a great job! This was no easy assignment!


----------



## Arnie

This is interesting. When I was smoking the number one cigar I thought at first it was Cuban, then thought it was non-Cuban as I went along. At the end I was uncertain. But I stuck with my first impression which is normally correct.

Dang! I was fooled!

I never picked up any QDO because they often get mixed reviews, so that one was new to me. I liked it. 

This was good fun and I want to thank David and Andrew for putting this together.


----------



## Rodeo

I've been working my way through a box of those 09 QdO Coronas and have to say I'm really liking them as a light but flavorful smoke with citrus overtones. No experience with the marca before this, but I'm really digging this box.


----------



## teedles915

Guys this has been a great experiment. I have truly enjoyed reading all the reviews and the thoughts in this discussion thread. 

I will be totally honest in saying I am not a huge fan of Cuban cigars. For me the flavors seem for lack of better words muted. However, there are a few that I dearly love (Party Short, Siglo VI.) This is by no means a knock on Cubans and more a knock on my palat, I sometimes think that my palat is unable to distinguish the flavors that are typical in cuban tobacco. 

To be honest I have at times wondered if people would be able tell the difference in a true blind experiment, and this proves that in most cases it can be done. Its great to see this experiment done with great BOTLs who can do it civilally, and with respect to each other.

Not to jack the thread, (David if this is too far out of the orignal subject please let me know) but what do you guys think would happen if you took a normal non cuban smoker and had them participate? Would the difference in flavors be distinguishable to a guy who had never tasted cuban tobacco before? I understand that (s)he would not recognize it as cuban but would they be able to say "that profile is something I've never experienced before"

Once again great job on this David.


----------



## astripp

I like the QDO Corona a lot, since it is a wonderfully cream, easy smoking, smooth and mild cigar that doesn't require I baby it. However, when I am smoking them, I don't feel the true Cuban qualities I get from Cohiba, Partagas, Monte, Upmann, or HdM. I don't get the fruit or clover honey I find in RA, SLR or ERDM. Sometimes I get a wiff of nutmeg or a hint of citrus, but if I was doing it blind I don't know if I'd peg them Cuban. David was tricky with his selections.


----------



## asmartbull

I still have a QDO that was gifted from Jeff.
I am going to lower the rh to 58 and see if the flavors become more pronounced.....


----------



## TrippMc4

This was only the second QdO I have ever had and I would say I enjoyed it a lot. It was a very easy smoking cigar that you can pick up any time. Not nearly as complex as many others, but certainly something I can sit back and enjoy. This has been added to my long list of cigars to buy, but it did not make it to the top.


----------



## Cigary

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I've got "twang", but never any "poon" from my Cubans!


Lol,,,that's cuz you're not smoking them right. Maybe a thread devoted to getting the 'poon' out of the twang?:arrow:


----------



## szyzk

CeeGar said:


> It tried to change my mind a few times. I was picking up nothing else in this cigar that I normally find enjoyable in a Cuban.


Don't worry, I changed my mind on the first cigar numerous times. Like I said in my review, there were some tastes that I picked up on (and associated with the other Cubans I've smoked) but other flavors were coming through that I just wasn't sure of. I ended up going with my gut which said Cuban, but if the wind was blowing from the other direction or if I woke up 10 minutes later that morning I just as easily could have gone non-Cuban!


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As you have said the flavors of Quai d'Orsay are muted and really don't jump out! I really never cared for this Marca and have only smoked a box of the Churchill size Imperales i believe they are called . So lacking in the flavor dept i thought i never bothered with them again. In fact the one you sent me was the best one i have ever smoked. They are blended to appeal to the French palate or so i have been told. Anyways that was a good cigar to throw in there David as it would have thrown many off! One again you guys did a great job! This was no easy assignment!


Lol,,,right Tony...throw you off..ha ha ha. You mentioned earlier of your friend Frank and how his "tastes" were concerned with cigars in general. I've known a lot of cigar smokers who for at least 30 years were still unable to distinguish a NC from a CC and that's fine. This isn't a test to see who's nose or taste buds are better. If we really wanted to test the process we'd have brought in bloodhounds. The backstory to this is simple...there really is a "thang/twang" to Cuban Cigars and if you can pick it out you're fortunate...doesn't mean if you can't pick it out there's something wrong with you. I've done more research on this brand and Tony is right...again...that these were marketed for the French consumer and I'd have to say that most French people are 'tasters' and can genuinely pick out flavors better than most...they eat more fresh organic foods which tend to heighten the olfactory senses where their counterparts...Americans...eat crap all day long and do not practice as a rule how to taste and pick our variable flavors and scents. I've talked with French consumers and they can tell you where the friggin grape was grown in certain wine...blows me away.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> First off....The *Cigars* for the Blind Taste Test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quesada Espana was originally to only be rolled and sold for the Spain market, hence the Espana in the name. The wrapper is an Arapiraca (Ecuador) wrapper with a Dominican & Nicaraguan filler. There are three sizes of the Espana cigar available, the Robusto, Petite Robusto, and the Corona. The Corona size is the most popular and highest rated vitola of the three in the Espana line. The cigar was released in February of this year and runs about $7.50 a cigar.


In my haste i missed this part this really is the clincher for me.
In my review of cigar #1 i complain of the cigar having a metallic taste. Many of you will recall i have said many times. I hate Dominican tobacco cause every time i smoke it i get a strong metallic taste. many argue that it is not The Dominican tobacco and point to other things it might be. Well here you have it i had no way of knowing what tobacco was in that cigar. But there is that Metallic taste most diffidently telling me this is no Cuban.


----------



## szyzk

teedles915 said:


> what do you guys think would happen if you took a normal non cuban smoker and had them participate?


If it was the two cigars we just smoked, I'm not sure someone completely new to Cubans would have been able to tell. I guess if you said "one of these definitely will be Cuban" the odds for him picking correctly would go up, but otherwise - from what I tasted of the QdO - I just don't see it being so heavily "Cuban-tasting" that it would stand out.

David did a great job of picking cigars that really made _me_ sit back and put on my thinkin' cap.

It's funny, because leading up to this I had smoked a few NCs that had CC-like qualities: the Para Japon, Cabaiguan Guapos 46, Illusione MK, etc... All of them have some similar characteristics, all of them share some of the flavors, but none of them nail it correctly. The Quesada, too, fits into that category - really high quality cigars made by guys who are doing their absolute best to provide a CC profile without the real tobaccos.


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> In my haste i missed this part this really is the clincher for me.
> In my review of cigar #1 i complain of the cigar having a metallic taste. Many of you will recall i have said many times. I hate Dominican tobacco cause every time i smoke it i get a strong metallic taste. many argue that it is not The Dominican tobacco and point to other things it might be. Well here you have it i had no way of knowing what tobacco was in that cigar. But there is that Metallic taste most diffidently telling me this is no Cuban.


Interesting Tony. You mention the "metallic" taste. Do you feel this could be the result of your palate? Based on the other reviews, I do not believe many had the same flavor profile as you. Could it be the result of you smoking nothing but Cubans the last several years? I know you smoke a Non-Cuban from time to time, but it is rare.

Great great discussion here guys. Some great material for all new members and experienced members to read here in regards to Cubans from some of the FOG's. Obviously their experience backs up their results from the Blind Taste Test.


----------



## CeeGar

Cigary said:


> Lol,,,right Tony...throw you off..ha ha ha. You mentioned earlier of your friend Frank and how his "tastes" were concerned with cigars in general. I've known a lot of cigar smokers who for at least 30 years were still unable to distinguish a NC from a CC and that's fine. This isn't a test to see who's nose or taste buds are better. If we really wanted to test the process we'd have brought in bloodhounds. The backstory to this is simple...there really is a "thang/twang" to Cuban Cigars and if you can pick it out you're fortunate...doesn't mean if you can't pick it out there's something wrong with you. I've done more research on this brand and Tony is right...again...that these were marketed for the French consumer and I'd have to say that most French people are 'tasters' and can genuinely pick out flavors better than most...they eat more fresh organic foods which tend to heighten the olfactory senses where their counterparts...Americans...eat crap all day long and do not practice as a rule how to taste and pick our variable flavors and scents. I've talked with French consumers and they can tell you where the friggin grape was grown in certain wine...blows me away.


If you guys need me or my unwashed palate...we'll be lurking over at the pipe forum. :spy: :wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Lol,,,right Tony...throw you off..ha ha ha. You mentioned earlier of your friend Frank and how his "tastes" were concerned with cigars in general. I've known a lot of cigar smokers who for at least 30 years were still unable to distinguish a NC from a CC and that's fine. This isn't a test to see who's nose or taste buds are better. If we really wanted to test the process we'd have brought in bloodhounds. The backstory to this is simple...there really is a "thang/twang" to Cuban Cigars and if you can pick it out you're fortunate...doesn't mean if you can't pick it out there's something wrong with you. I've done more research on this brand and Tony is right...again...that these were marketed for the French consumer and I'd have to say that most French people are 'tasters' and can genuinely pick out flavors better than most...they eat more fresh organic foods which tend to heighten the olfactory senses where their counterparts...Americans...eat crap all day long and do not practice as a rule how to taste and pick our variable flavors and scents. I've talked with French consumers and they can tell you where the friggin grape was grown in certain wine...blows me away.


Gary makes very good points here there are many tours i have gone on of Wine Factories, Olive Oil Factories ,throughout Europe. Where i have run into a few that can tell you not only the grape or Olive but what region it was from whether it was a dry or wet season. Many can even pick out the vintage of the grapes. It is truly amazing!


----------



## Cigary

Starbuck said:


> Ok great discussions here guys....but I want to open it up a little bit.
> 
> Those that have smoked the QdO Corona, Puff members, and the guys that reviewed the cigar, going back over your notes, any additional thoughts? I too, like Colin, when smoking the QdO Corona, did not get a lot of flavors, a very laid back, easy, smooth cigar. In fact, the first one I smoked, I got very little "Cuban" in the flavors. If I hadn't seen the QdO Corona label and knew it was a Cuban, I'd bet it was a Non-Cuban. So Colin in a way you didn't guess wrong my friend as I didn't get a lot out of the QdO Corona either.
> 
> *Now, was it a good cigar?* Sure it was. Is it for me? Yes and no. A value cigar yes or when I am short on time and don't want to risk tossing out something more expensive or one that I know will be very good. If I'm wanting something good to smoke on a Saturday night, I wouldn't reach for the QdO and would probably go with something in the Cohiba or Party. If I'm working in the yard, quick grilling for dinner, killing time, I'd def reach for the Qdo.


Additional thoughts.....both cigars were good...the counterpart NC was as close to cuban as I've smoked in a great while. I remember saying when I reviewed it...this is pretty darn close and if it was allowed to rest for a year...I think it would fool some of us respected brothers. It's that characteristic "scent" a cuban cigar gives off that gets my radar running and it may be as simple as some having that sense of smell. The unit price has me extremely interested from the Cuban side...the NC I am still reading thru reviews and getting almost the same info that I talked about. It's not overly complex even though it has a profile of at least 3 different tastes.

I also mentioned the CC reminded me of a JLP in a way...except this one was on some steroids that bumped the flavor profile. All that aside it's a blend I will seek out in the future and that's.....the bottom line of any good product.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Interesting Tony. You mention the "metallic" taste. Do you feel this could be the result of your palate? Based on the other reviews, I do not believe many had the same flavor profile as you. Could it be the result of you smoking nothing but Cubans the last several years? I know you smoke a Non-Cuban from time to time, but it is rare.
> 
> Great great discussion here guys. Some great material for all new members and experienced members to read here in regards to Cubans from some of the FOG's. Obviously their experience backs up their results from the Blind Taste Test.


That's a very good question and one i have always wondered about myself! I always found Dominican tobacco to have a metallic like after taste. But i really never remembering it bothering me as much as it has in the last 20 years or so. That's about the same time i have been a Cuban only smoker. Except as you have pointed out for the occasional gifted cigar! Good observation David!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Additional thoughts.....both cigars were good...the counterpart NC was as close to cuban as I've smoked in a great while. I remember saying when I reviewed it...this is pretty darn close and if it was allowed to rest for a year...I think it would fool some of us respected brothers. It's that characteristic "scent" a cuban cigar gives off that gets my radar running and it may be as simple as some having that sense of smell. The unit price has me extremely interested from the Cuban side...the NC I am still reading thru reviews and getting almost the same info that I talked about. It's not overly complex even though it has a profile of at least 3 different tastes.
> 
> I also mentioned the CC reminded me of a JLP in a way...except this one was on some steroids that bumped the flavor profile. All that aside it's a blend I will seek out in the future and that's.....the bottom line of any good product.


Oh the last 1/2 of that QDO was pure heaven you saw the picture i nubbed that bad boy!


----------



## Arnie

Cigary said:


> I also mentioned the CC reminded me of a JLP in a way...


Gary, I thought the same thing! I think I mentioned it in my review.


----------



## Cigary

Arnie said:


> Gary, I thought the same thing! I think I mentioned it in my review.


GMTA Arnie. For the money I think I'd rather have what we smoked here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I gotta say this was a great experiment/ Idea/ Thread! No smoke screens no search for the impossible TWANG! Just two cigars heads clipped. Give it you best shot guys let us know what you think. I gotta say i am amazed that the search for TWANG crew has not stopped by to add their comments! A couple of them seemed real interested when this was being talked about. I am not trying to be *facetious just curious as to why no interest in the results.ainkiller:
*


----------



## Mr_mich

I'm really impressed that you got such a high accuracy rate on CC vs NC out of this test. it goes to show that some people on here really know their twang.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta say i am amazed that the search for TWANG crew has not stopped by to add their comments! A couple of them seemed real interested when this was being talked about. I am not trying to be *facetious just curious as to why no interest in the results.ainkiller:
> *


Just got caught up on a few pages, been out in the mountains all weekend disconnected from the World Wide Web. Also you guys are discussing flavor profiles on 2 fairly rare cigars that the majority of us newbs haven't smoked so it is probably hard to chip in.

Again David this was a great test. But it's not over, I'm pretty sure you have 2 cigar to review aswell...


----------



## Arnie

Cigary said:


> GMTA Arnie. For the money I think I'd rather have what we smoked here.


I agree. The QdO had more finesse and a smoother finish. But just for a little while it gave me that earthy/leather/hint of molasses that the JLP gives me.


----------



## s_vivo

Great work on the blind taste test David and some great reviews, way to set the standard! Look forward to the next installment....


----------



## Arnie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta say this was a great experiment/ Idea/ Thread! No smoke screens no search for the impossible TWANG! Just two cigars heads clipped. Give it you best shot guys let us know what you think. I gotta say i am amazed that the search for TWANG crew has not stopped by to add their comments! A couple of them seemed real interested when this was being talked about. I am not trying to be *facetious just curious as to why no interest in the results.ainkiller:*


Tony,
The Search for Twang was an epic thread and I enjoyed it. But it was set up differently, almost as a "gotcha" thread. As if there was a foregone conclusion the smokers had to disprove.

As I recall, Paul had an amazing score in that one. I can't imagine how he did that. He knows his cigars. And the other smokers did fantastic also. It's not easy.

That thread, as fine a thread as it was, had a very different feel to it.


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta say this was a great experiment/ Idea/ Thread! No smoke screens no search for the impossible TWANG! Just two cigars heads clipped. Give it you best shot guys let us know what you think. I gotta say i am amazed that the search for TWANG crew has not stopped by to add their comments! A couple of them seemed real interested when this was being talked about. I am not trying to be *facetious just curious as to why no interest in the results.ainkiller:
> *


*I am surprised by the fact that more who talk about CC's and the "twang" have not talked about it more myself. One of the things about enjoying a good CC is the fact if one is new ( like I once was) to smoking this kind of cigar is how much of it is 'hype' and how much is reality. Follow me here...being able to distinguish cigars in general and being able to distinguish a CC from an NC can be intimidating because of the amount of attention they garner. Cigar smokers tend to want to be informed and most that I know are very informed..very smart and intellectual people in general. If I'm around people in general give me a cigar smoker for sure...they are good conversationalists and can talk about a myriad of subject matters. Being able to walk the walk instead of talking the talk is important to a lot of us. When I saw the end result of how many brothers were able to differentiate a CC from an NC I wasn't surprised knowing the people involved...regardless of who we all were it was the total percentage of what was correct...that's quite a feat.*



Mr_mich said:


> I'm really impressed that you got such a high accuracy rate on CC vs NC out of this test. it goes to show that some people on here really know their twang.
> 
> *I kind of went into detail about this in my post above but you're right...this thread not only has been fun but very detailed and highly educational for any new or old smoker. Trust me as I'm not trying to toot my own horn...but I've been exposed to a lot of CC's over the years and there's a reason why they are special and those who indulge themselves in them already know why.*
> 
> Just got caught up on a few pages, been out in the mountains all weekend disconnected from the World Wide Web. Also you guys are discussing flavor profiles on 2 fairly rare cigars that the majority of us newbs haven't smoked so it is probably hard to chip in.
> 
> Again David this was a great test. But it's not over, I'm pretty sure you have 2 cigar to review aswell...


*That's hard to say...we're all birds of a different feather as far as what we like...I've been smoking cigars for 40 years and probably only had this brand once so it's not like I had a 'heads up' ...it was just a general test of seeing if we were able to differentiate by our own tastes. Had one of us had this cigar quite a bit the history of the taste would have been fairly easy IMO.*



Arnie said:


> I agree. The QdO had more finesse and a smoother finish. But just for a little while it gave me that earthy/leather/hint of molasses that the JLP gives me.


*For sure and this would be an easy choice....however as we know the JLP's come with a much lower price tag.*



Arnie said:


> Tony,
> The Search for Twang was an epic thread and I enjoyed it. But it was set up differently, almost as a "gotcha" thread. As if there was a foregone conclusion the smokers had to disprove.
> 
> As I recall, Paul had an amazing score in that one. I can't imagine how he did that. He knows his cigars. And the other smokers did fantastic also. It's not easy.
> 
> That thread, as fine a thread as it was, had a very different feel to it.


*Just a tip of the hat goes to the extraordinary expertise of the other gentlemen who I know are much more educated when it comes to Cuban Cigars than I ever thought of being.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I gotta agree the cigars where not give aways. This was a tough test we all did better than most expected. But i never had any doubts i knew this crew could get it done. But you know :yo: to all you guys that participated! And a :yo::yo::yo: to David for setting this all up it was great!


----------



## KcJason1

These results make me feel like a aficionado! :lol:


----------



## StogieNinja

Mr_mich said:


> Again David this was a great test. But it's not over, I'm pretty sure you have 2 cigar to review aswell...


^Truth!


----------



## CeeGar

KcJason1 said:


> These results make me feel like a aficionado! :lol:


Yes...could someone pass that box of Morton's over? I need it for my open wound! :banghead::smash::lol:


----------



## Habano

Mr_mich said:


> Again David this was a great test. But it's not over, I'm pretty sure you have 2 cigar to review aswell...


Damn! I thought I could lay low under the radar. Pretty much rained all last week, so I had no chance to smoke these. Weather looks promising this week and weekend, so looks like it will be a go!

As you can see, there is a ton of pressure for me to live up to the expectations from the results of the Blind Taste Test. You guys knocked it out!


----------



## Mr_mich

Starbuck said:


> Damn! I thought I could lay low under the radar. Pretty much rained all last week, so I had no chance to smoke these. Weather looks promising this week and weekend, so looks like it will be a go!
> 
> As you can see, there is a ton of pressure for me to live up to the expectations from the results of the Blind Taste Test. You guys knocked it out!


Yeah, your not getting off that easy! We will be anxiously waiting your reviews


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> Yes...could someone pass that box of Morton's over? I need it for my open wound! :banghead::smash::lol:


I think you are really being too hard on yourself! Do a search there are other tests like this and the participants did not fair as well! True there were more sticks involved but it is not as easy as you think. We were all either really good or really lucky. But i told ya before this all started i went 7 for 7 at a BBQ and i was 1/2 in the bag.:juggle:


----------



## Oldmso54

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think you are really being too hard on yourself! Do a search there are other tests like this and the participants did not fair as well! True there were more sticks involved but it is not as easy as you think. We were all either really good or really lucky. But i told ya before this all started i went 7 for 7 at a BBQ and *i was 1/2 in the bag*.:juggle:


 I wanna herf with Tony when he's "...1/2 in the bag" :smokin:


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think you are really being too hard on yourself! Do a search there are other tests like this and the participants did not fair as well! True there were more sticks involved but it is not as easy as you think. We were all either really good or really lucky. But i told ya before this all started i went 7 for 7 at a BBQ and i was 1/2 in the bag.:juggle:


Nah, I'm just having a little fun with it, T. The more I thought about it I realized that I have never really gravitated towards lighter tasting or more "finessed" type cigars such as the QDO. I really enjoy the heartier smokes. Something a bit more "in your face". Be it my barbaric palate or what have you. That is just my taste. The QDO threw me for a loop as I had not ever had one. It was something from left field that I was totally not expecting. (sneaky Starbuck!). If given the same set of circumstances again, I would probably choose the same way again. I know there are some pretty savvy brothers on here when it comes to the habanos, so I don't know how much luck was involved, but I can say that the results surprised me. I figured it might be split down the middle.


----------



## Tritones

Oldmso54 said:


> I wanna herf with Tony when he's "...1/2 in the bag" :smokin:


I just wanna herf with Tony ...


----------



## Mr_mich

Tritones said:


> I just wanna herf with Tony ...


and i want to be 1/2 in the bag :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oldmso54 said:


> I wanna herf with Tony when he's "...1/2 in the bag" :smokin:





Tritones said:


> I just wanna herf with Tony ...





Mr_mich said:


> and i want to be 1/2 in the bag :smoke:


Its the only way to fly!:rotfl:

Its the next day that's tough!ainkiller:


----------



## tpharkman

I really enjoyed reading this and you guys all did an outstanding job. I was able to purchase a box of the Quesada coronas as well as the robustos earlier this year. Charlie gave me a heads up regarding a shop where they just arrived so I smoked one of each size within 5 days of the shop receiving them.

Those initial experiences had Bolivaresque qualities to them both. Maybe not twang but sort of that familiar underlying Bolivar test. Smooth and creamy, hold the twang sort of experience. Interestingly enough the last two times I have reached for these that flavor characteristic was missing. The smoothness that was there is now gone and if anything the cigar has turned more acidic with slight pencil lead aftertaste. I don't know if you could combine the two and derive Tony's metallic taste but the cigar has definitely changed and not for the better.

I am not sure if ncs go through a sick period or not but these are definitely in some sort of state of imbalance. I have a handful of each size left and they will be put down until early next year where I will revisit them. I am interested to see if they once again become smooth and fairly dreamy.


----------



## Mr_mich

Starbuck said:


> Damn! I thought I could lay low under the radar. Pretty much rained all last week, so I had no chance to smoke these. Weather looks promising this week and weekend, so looks like it will be a go!
> 
> As you can see, there is a ton of pressure for me to live up to the expectations from the results of the Blind Taste Test. You guys knocked it out!


:bump:


----------



## Habano

Mr_mich said:


> :bump:


Yes yes I need to get on the ball with these two sticks. Finding time has been hard lately. When I do have time it's been raining. Really hoping to smoke one tonight and the other tomorrow night. I haven't smoked a stick in well over a week!


----------



## Mr_mich

Starbuck said:


> Yes yes I need to get on the ball with these two sticks. Finding time has been hard lately. When I do have time it's been raining. Really hoping to smoke one tonight and the other tomorrow night. I haven't smoked a stick in well over a week!


No worries David, I'm just flinging you a little Shit. I figure you've been pretty busy as i haven't seen you posting much lately. Take your time, smoke them when you can enjoy them, don't force yourself on my account. If there is one thing smoking cigars has taught me it's patience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bump worthy indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mante

Ron Mexico Assault Squad? LOL.

I agree that there were more BOTL's whom palates I respect in this test, I just wish David had used a wider selection of cigars with age like Bruno, that would have shown more. Nice read for the most.


----------



## bpegler

This was a great thread, good to see it rise from the dead. Excellent choices on the cigars chosen, which made this a very fair comparison.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I agree the cigars chosen were hard the Cuban was not your quintessential example of a Cuban Cigar. The aroma's and flavors were outside what one would normally expect. But the TWANG is always the THANG!
Also the non Cuban as i remember was not your average but with pedigree background some special something or other. The only thing i remember about it was the nausea inducing character. This is not only inductive of this non Cubans profile i have seen it before in others as well. For me the fun part was reading the reviews and being able to keep my [ Joe Namath] guarantee. As i said before Talk the Talk and Walk the Walk!


----------



## asmartbull

This Fall we should do it again......I am happy to host it...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## AStateJB

This looks awesome! I would definitely be interested in participating if you do it again.


----------



## piperdown

Glad this got bumped. I hadn't noticed it before.


----------



## s_vivo

It was a great thread and done very respectfully to all involved! Would be great to see it happen again. Nice resurrection TB.


----------



## Fenway

Great bump.. Fill a lot of time with a great read. I feel like I was bombed just for having the chance to read thee fine threads.


----------



## Fenway

Call me crazy but after reading all the reviews, I'm stumped how CeeGar got his picks wrong. You can kind of tell the NC is a darker shade and the QD'o is lighter. His review is spot on to the other reviewers for the shades of the cigars. From the looks of his pictures he names the darker shade as NC and the lighter shade as CC. Just a thought....


----------



## s_vivo

still a good read.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

s_vivo said:


> still a good read.


:rockon:


----------

